# بعد اجتماع المجمع المقدس..البابا شنودة يعلن الرفض النهائى للزواج الثانى



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2010)

*بعد اجتماع المجمع المقدس*
*البابا شنودة يعلن الرفض النهائى للزواج الثانى*​*(أ.ش.أ) *
*أعلن البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، أن المجمع المقدس للكنيسة وافق على موقف الكنيسة الرافض لحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا والذى يقضى بالسماح بالزواج الثانى للأقباط دون أى قيود.*
*وقال البابا شنودة- فى مؤتمر صحفى عقده ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء- إن الكنسية القبطية تحترم القانون، ولكنها لا تقبل أحكاما ضد الإنجيل وضد حريتها الدينية التى كفلها الدستور، كما تعلن أن الزواج سر مقدس وعمل دينى بحت وليس مجرد عمل إدارى.*
*وأضاف البابا شنودة أن قرار المجمع المقدس اتخذ بحضور 81 أسقفا وتأييد 9 لم يتمكنوا من الحضور، بالإضافة إلى تأييد البابا شنودة نفسه.*
*وتابع: إن الشريعة الإسلامية تقول: احكم بين أهل الكتاب حسبما يدينون، وجاء هذا المبدأ فى كل قوانين الأحوال الشخصية.*
*وأشار البابا شنودة إلى أن الكثير من أحكام محكمة النقض والمحكمة الدستورية العليا أكد مبدأ خصوصية تطبيق الشريعة المسيحية على أتباعها.*
*كما أكدت المحاكم أن البطريرك ليس موظفا عاما يمكن إلزامه بالأحكام المدنية وأن القيادات الدينية شريعتها الإنجيل وقوانين الكنيسة.*
*وأردف البابا شنودة قائلا: "ما انتهت إليه المحكمة الإدارية العليا مؤخرا أمر لا تقبله ضمائرنا ولا نستطيع أن ننفذه"*
*مشيرا إلى أن الزواج الثانى للمطلقين قضية دينية يحكمها الإنجيل.*
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=238070​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يونيو 2010)

*خبر كتيرررر حلو *

*الرب يكون معهم ويوفقهم ويصبرهم على اللي ممكن يصير الفتره الجايه*

*اشكرك اخي على الخبر* 

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2010)

*خلال اجتماعه بالمقر البابوى بحضور 89 أسقفًا ومطرانًا*
*البابا شنودة يعلن رفض الكنيسة نهائيا للزواج الثانى*
*ويؤكد: "لا طلاق فى الشريعة المسيحية إلا لعلة الزنا"*


​*"لا طلاق فى الشريعة المسيحية إلا لعلة الزنا" *
*بهذه الجملة أعلن البابا شنودة رفضه النهائى لأى أحكام تخالف الإنجيل، غير أنه أكد فى الوقت نفسه أن الكنيسة تحترم القانون.*
*وتابع قائلاً: "الزواج عندنا سر مقدس وفعل دينى بحت وليس مجرد عمل إدارى، والشريعة الإسلامية تقول: احكم بين أهل الكتاب حسبما يدينون، وجاء هذا المبدأ فى كل قوانين الأحوال الشخصية "*
*ووصف البابا، خلال اجتماع عقده صباح اليوم بالمقر البابوى بحضور 89 أسقفا ومطرانا وتأييد 9 من أساقفة المهجر، قبول أى حكم ضد الشريعة المسيحية بأنه أمر ترفضه ضمائر المسيحيين، ولا يمكنها الإقدام عليه لأنه ضد حريتهم الدينية التى كفلها لهم الدستور.*
*وأضاف أن كل القوانين الخاصة بالأحوال الشخصية أوردت فى مضمونها عبارة "حسب شريعتهم" ومنها القانون رقم 462 لسنة 55 الذى ألغى المحاكم الملية والذى حول القضاء إلى أحكام مدنية، وجاء فيه أنه بالنسبة للمنازعات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية للمصريين غير المسلمين متحدى الطائفة والملة، فإن لها جهات منظمة وقت صدورها وتصدر أحكاما طبقا لشريعتهم.*
*وأصدر البابا شنودة بيانا، بعد انتهاء اجتماع المجمع القبطى المقدس، أكد فيه أن حكم السماح للأقباط بالزواج الثانى مرفوض من جانب البابا والكنيسة والمجمع المقدس، لأن الشريعة المسيحية تأبى الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا. *
*وأفاد بأن عدد قضايا الطلاق فى مصر، المرفوعة من قِبَل أقباط، 4 آلاف قضية، وكشف عن تقديمه مشروع قانون للأحوال الشخصية الموحدة إلى الدكتور صوفى أبو طالب، الرئيس الأسبق لمجلس الشعب، "ولا أعرف أين ذهب رغم أنه بمثابة معجزة"، حسب البابا.*
*ورفض شنودة الحديث عن خلاف بين الكنيسة ومؤسسات الدولة، بسبب حكم المحكمة الإدارية الصادر قبل أيام بأحقية رجلين مسيحيين مطلقين فى الزواج الثانى، وقال "أنا واحد من أبناء الدولة المصرية، ولكن إذا صدر حكم ضد عقيدتنا فنحن نعبر عن رأينا مثلما نعبر عنه فى الصناديق الانتخابية، ولا أحب نغمة القول بأن الحزب الوطنى تدخل لإصدار هذا الحكم" *
*وانتقد البابا موعد صدور الحكم، وقال "توقيت الحكم كان مشكلة لأنه جاء أثناء انتخابات مجلس الشورى وقبل انتخابات مجلس الشعب"، متسائلا "ما مصلحة البلد فى اختبار هذا التوقيت الخاطئ؟"*​

​ 



​ 



​ 




​ 




​ 





 

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=238070&SecID=12​


----------



## Nemo (8 يونيو 2010)

هو دا الكلاااااااااااااااام مفيش رأى يعلو على صوت الكتاب المقدس ورأى الكنيسة فى كل نواحى حياتنا
احنا مبسوطين كدا ومبسوطين بحكم الكنيسة حتى لو كان ضد رغبة البعض 

شكرا ياااااااااااااارب وشكرا كتير بيتر ع الخبر الطازة ده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*بيان قداسة البابا شنودة و المجمع المقدس فى المؤتمر الصحفى الخاص بالزواج الثانى للاقباط*

[YOUTUBE]FkoaE0VxEIs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LqggwpvLucI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xvXoKXDT6q4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*بالصور: البابا شنودة يعلن رفض الكنيسة نهائيا للزواج الثانى خلال اجتماعه بالمقر البابوى بحضور 89 أسقفا ومطرانا*

*خلال اجتماعه بالمقر البابوى بحضور  89 أسقفا ومطرانا.. البابا شنودة يعلن رفض الكنيسة نهائيا للزواج الثانى.. ويؤكد:  "لا طلاق فى الشريعة المسيحية إلا لعلة الزنا"*






البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية ​ كتب  جمال جرجس المزاحم - تصوير أحمد إسماعيل​ 
"لا طلاق فى الشريعة المسيحية إلا لعلة الزنا" بهذه الجملة أعلن  البابا شنودة رفضه النهائى لأى أحكام تخالف الإنجيل، غير أنه أكد فى الوقت نفسه أن  الكنيسة تحترم القانون.

وتابع قائلاً: "الزواج عندنا سر مقدس وفعل دينى بحت  وليس مجرد عمل إدارى، والشريعة الإسلامية تقول: احكم بين أهل الكتاب حسبما يدينون،  وجاء هذا المبدأ فى كل قوانين الأحوال الشخصية.".

ووصف البابا، خلال اجتماع  عقده صباح اليوم بالمقر البابوى بحضور 89 أسقفا ومطرانا وتأييد 9 من أساقفة المهجر،  قبول أى حكم ضد الشريعة المسيحية بأنه أمر ترفضه ضمائر المسيحيين، ولا يمكنها  الإقدام عليه لأنه ضد حريتهم الدينية التى كفلها لهم الدستور.

وأضاف أن كل  القوانين الخاصة بالأحوال الشخصية أوردت فى مضمونها عبارة "حسب شريعتهم" ومنها  القانون رقم 462 لسنة 55 الذى ألغى المحاكم الملية والذى حول القضاء إلى أحكام  مدنية، وجاء فيه أنه بالنسبة للمنازعات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية للمصريين غير  المسلمين متحدى الطائفة والملة، فإن لها جهات منظمة وقت صدورها وتصدر أحكاما طبقا  لشريعتهم.

وأصدر البابا شنودة بيانا، بعد انتهاء اجتماع المجمع القبطى  المقدس، أكد فيه أن حكم السماح للأقباط بالزواج الثانى مرفوض من جانب البابا  والكنيسة والمجمع المقدس، لأن الشريعة المسيحية تأبى الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا.  

وأفاد بأن عدد قضايا الطلاق فى مصر، المرفوعة من قِبَل أقباط، 4 آلاف قضية،  وكشف عن تقديمه مشروع قانون للأحوال الشخصية الموحدة إلى الدكتور صوفى أبو طالب،  الرئيس الأسبق لمجلس الشعب، "ولا أعرف أين ذهب رغم أنه بمثابة معجزة"، حسب  البابا.

ورفض شنودة الحديث عن خلاف بين الكنيسة ومؤسسات الدولة، بسبب حكم  المحكمة الإدارية الصادر قبل أيام بأحقية رجلين مسيحيين مطلقين فى الزواج الثانى،  وقال "أنا واحد من أبناء الدولة المصرية، ولكن إذا صدر حكم ضد عقيدتنا فنحن نعبر عن  رأينا مثلما نعبر عنه فى الصناديق الانتخابية، ولا أحب نغمة القول بأن الحزب الوطنى  تدخل لإصدار هذا الحكم". 

وانتقد البابا موعد صدور الحكم، وقال "توقيت الحكم  كان مشكلة لأنه جاء أثناء انتخابات مجلس الشورى وقبل انتخابات مجلس الشعب"، متسائلا  "ما مصلحة البلد فى اختبار هذا التوقيت الخاطئ؟".

​
 

































​




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بالصور: البابا شنودة يعلن رفض الكنيسة نهائيا للزواج الثانى خلال اجتماعه بالمقر البابوى بحضور 89 أسقفا ومطرانا*

[YOUTUBE]FkoaE0VxEIs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (8 يونيو 2010)

*انا مش فاهم الموضوع صح ممكن حد يفهمنى هو المحكمة كيف اتدخلت فى هذا الامر هل ذهب احد اليها *
*ام انها اصدرت الحكم من نفسها  وهل فى الشريعة الميسحية ممنوع زواج الرجل مرة ثانية اذا اكتشف خيانة زوجتة وطلقها انا بس بستفسر مش قصدى غير الاستفسار  هل الشريعة تطلب منة الاستمرار بدون زوجة *
*وهو قد طلق زوجتة بعد ان اكتشف خيانتها ..... اريد احد يفهمنى وشكرا للجميع اخوكم ادهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FkoaE0VxEIs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*اسئلة الصحافين فى مؤتمر الصحفى لقداسة البابا شنودة المقام بسبب حكم الزواج الثانى للاقباط*

[YOUTUBE]IQ4IVZgEqNM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9LfDnegifjI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FDiZJBmOLhM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dkKh8jdqtcc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gQ2vR_PFGiE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اسئلة الصحافين فى مؤتمر الصحفى لقداسة البابا شنودة المقام بسبب حكم الزواج الثانى للاقباط*

*شكرا يا روكا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*خبر جميل ومفرح جداا

وده اللي كان متوقع طبعا

وياريت يفهموا ان الدين مش دستور يغيروا فيه بمزاجهم

وكمان البابا شنوده مش موظف 

شكرا علي الخبر ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اسئلة الصحافين فى مؤتمر الصحفى لقداسة البابا شنودة المقام بسبب حكم الزواج الثانى للاقباط*

*شكرا ليكي يا روووكا


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بالصور: البابا شنودة يعلن رفض الكنيسة نهائيا للزواج الثانى خلال اجتماعه بالمقر البابوى بحضور 89 أسقفا ومطرانا*

*شكرا رووكا علي الخبر الجميل والفيديو


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: بيان قداسة البابا شنودة و المجمع المقدس فى المؤتمر الصحفى الخاص بالزواج الثانى للاقباط*

*شكرا روووكا  علي الفيديو


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2010)

بالتاكيد لن يكون هناك قانون فوق قانون كتابنا المقدس

الرب يقويك يا ابونا الغالي​


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا الكنيسة موقفها معروف ومستحيل نمشي وري كلام الناس و نسيب كلام ربنا
شكرا علي الاخبار
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

*مؤتمر صحفي للبابا شنودة حول حكم الإدارية العليا بتطليق الأقباط البابا شنودة*

مؤتمر صحفي للبابا شنودة حول حكم الإدارية العليا بتطليق الأقباط
البابا شنودة

البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية

عقد البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية المصرية مؤتمرا صحفيا يوم الثلاثاء لإعلان موقف المجمع المقدس من قرار المحكمة المصرية التي أصدرت حكما يسمح للمسيحيين الأقباط المطلقين بالزواج مرة أخرى.

ويعتبر المجمع المقدس هو أعلى سلطة في الكنيسة ويضع القواعد والأنظمة المتعلقة بمسائل تنظيم الكنيسة والإيمان.

وطبقا لبيان المكتب البابوي فإن المؤتمر سبقه اجتماع طارئ لأعضاء لمجمع المقدس الذي يضم 120 أسقفا استدعاهم البابا للحضور من داخل مصر وخارجها.

وكانت المحكمة الإدارية العليا المصرية قد قالت إن المسيحيين الأقباط المطلقين لهم الحق في الزواج مرة أخرى وهو القرار الذي يتناقض مع سياسة الكنيسة القبطية التي تسمح بالطلاق في حالة ثبوت الزنا على أي من الزوجين أو إذا تحول أحدهما إلى دين آخر أو طائفة مسيحية أخرى.

وكان البابا شنودة قد أعلن فور صدور الحكم رفضه له وعدم إلزامه للكنيسة وأكد أن أحداً لا يستطيع أن يجبر الكنيسة على مخالفة تعاليم الأنجيل الذي ينص على أن لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا وطلب البابا شنودة من القضاء عدم التدخل في الأمور الدينية، مهدداً بـ «شلح» أي كاهن يقدم على تزويج قبطي مطلق.

ومن المقرر أن يشارك في المؤتمر عدد كبير من قيادات المجمع المقدس وأعضاء الأمانة العامة البابوية إلى جانب عدد من وسائل الاعلام المحلية والاجنبية.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2010/06/100608_pope_conference_egypt_tc2.shtml


[YOUTUBE]TPyKQgR_vkI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alpha&omega (8 يونيو 2010)

وقال البابا شنودة- فى مؤتمر صحفى عقده ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء- إن الكنسية القبطية تحترم القانون، ولكنها لا تقبل أحكاما ضد الإنجيل وضد حريتها الدينية التى كفلها الدستور، كما تعلن أن الزواج سر مقدس وعمل دينى بحت وليس مجرد عمل إدارى.

هذا هو الكلام الصح وهو الكلام الفصل في الموضوع
يجب الكل ان يقف مع البابا فهو يدافع عن اهل الدين وليس عن نفسه يجب ان تكون الوقفة معه اكبر وهو رجل في هذا العمر و يحارب من الشيطان و اعوانه 

البابا الان يتحمل كل التهديدات و النقد بدل عنا وهو الرجل الكبير بالعمر و المريض اعانه الرب


----------



## nermeen1 (8 يونيو 2010)

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر


----------



## سمير قزمه (8 يونيو 2010)

هو مفيش حاجه ناقصه من حقوق المسيحين يدوروا عليها الا
موضوع الذواج والطلاق ده كلام الرب يسوع المسيح في انجيله الذي لايوجد قوة تمحوا حرفا واحدا من الذي كتب في الانجيل  ومعك الله ياقداسه البابا المعظم الانبا شنود الثالث     وربنا موجود


----------



## peter70 (8 يونيو 2010)

I]*الكنيسة لاتسمح بالزواج مرة اخرى للطرف المخطىء اما الطرف غير المخطىء فتسمح له بالزواج ان اراد*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*عندي ملحوظه صغيره بس عايز اقلها

ليه تم دمج المواضيع دي كلها هنا

كده حصل خلط ولخبطه في المواضيع

وكمان اخبار العضوه روكا هي اللي نزلت الاول ليه اندمجت هنا

ياريت حد يرد عليه ويفهمني ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> *انا مش فاهم الموضوع صح ممكن حد يفهمنى هو المحكمة كيف اتدخلت فى هذا الامر هل ذهب احد اليها *
> *ام انها اصدرت الحكم من نفسها وهل فى الشريعة الميسحية ممنوع زواج الرجل مرة ثانية اذا اكتشف خيانة زوجتة وطلقها انا بس بستفسر مش قصدى غير الاستفسار هل الشريعة تطلب منة الاستمرار بدون زوجة *
> *وهو قد طلق زوجتة بعد ان اكتشف خيانتها ..... اريد احد يفهمنى وشكرا للجميع اخوكم ادهم*



مفيش طلاق الا لعلة الزنا

والطرف اللى زنى لا يسمح له بالزواج مرة اخرى

لكن الطرف الاخر يسمح له
​


----------



## BITAR (9 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندي ملحوظه صغيره بس عايز اقلها​*
> 
> *ليه تم دمج المواضيع دي كلها هنا*​
> *كده حصل خلط ولخبطه في المواضيع*​
> ...


* الدمج *
*احيانا افضل من الحذف للتكرار ولعدم التشتيت*
*واعتقد ان كل المشاركات تنصب*
*فى*
*موضوع واحد*
*وهو*
*حكم المحكمه الاداريه العليا*
*اتمنى ان اكون بينت سبب الدمج*​


----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2010)




----------



## BITAR (11 يونيو 2010)

*أول بيان لجبهة المتنصرين المصريين لرفض الزواج الثانى*​ 
*أصدرت جبهة "خدمة بيت المتنصرين" برئاسة المتنصر بيشوى أرميا بولس والمعروف محمد حجازى، وزوجته المتنصرة كيرستين رمزى، البيان الأول لجبهة المتنصرين لتأييد تصريحات البابا شنودة برفض حكم المحكمة.*
*وأكد البيان، الذى حصل اليوم السابع على نسخة منه "أن خدمة بيت المتنصرين" جزء أصيل من الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وخاضع تماماً لها ولرئيس كهنتها البابا شنودة الثالث وملتزمة تماماً بكل ما تتخذه من قرارات.*
*وأعلنت الجبهة تأييدها الكامل لقرار قداسة البابا والمجمع المقدس الصادر يوم الثلاثاء الماضى 8 يونيو برفض حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى الأخير والمتعلق بتصريح الزواج الثانى للمخطئين.*
*وقال البيان "نحن المتنصرون الأقباط نؤكد التزامنا الكامل بتعاليم الإنجيل وبقرارات المجامع المقدسة، ولذا نناشد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بتطبيق هذا القرار علينا نحن المتنصرين، وقطع وحرم أى متنصر يقوم بجريمة الزواج الثانى بعد المعمودية، ملتفاً ومستغلاً فى ذلك احتفاظه بالهوية القديمة، فنحن نود أن نكون أول الملتزمين عن طاعة ومحبة وتقدير. *​*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=239349*​


----------

